# KAUNAS | M. K. Čiurlionis Concert Hall | Pro



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

M. K. Čiurliono koncertų centras - cultural building


M. K. Čiurliono koncertų centras (cultural building), on H. ir O. Minkovskių g. 31 (Aleksotas) is planned, developer Kauno miesto savivaldybė. Begin: -




citify.eu


----------



## mosquito-mojito (4 mo ago)

I like!  

Especially the evening rendering:


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------

